# Puppy just began sudden drooling and vomiting...advice?



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,
It's Sunday afternoon...the vets aren't open for advice, and puppy seems to have calmed down a bit now, but I am just checking if I have diagnosed this correctly?

Puppy is almost 5 months old.

He began getting restless, running around the garden in short spurts (I thought he was chasing something).

Within 10 minutes, I noticed he was drooling terribly (right down to the floor) and wretching too.

I panicked. I ran to the garden and called him but he wouldn't come. He just sat there looking at me and appeared sad and sorry.

I ran over and picked him up in my arms (all 3.5 stone of him) and ran into the house to the kitchen.

I was trying to encourage him to drink water but he wouldn't.

I opened his mouth and felt around in all the drool (which was white and bubbly with what appeared to be browny colouring here and there).

I pulled out of the drool what appeared to be a small animal bone (like from a mouse or something) so was about to call the vet incase he has eaten something he shouldn't have. When I looked closer though, the bone was actually a tooth - a puppy tooth to be exact, complete with 3 roots and fresh blood.

I looked in his mouth again, and he has lost a tooth on the right towards the back.

Other half took him upstairs to rinse his mouth with the shower while I ran into the garden to check everywhere puppy has been. Puppy has trodden in some poo (hence the bad smell in my living room), thrown up his lunch (dried kibble) and left a few saliva trails in the garden.

Back upstairs, puppy refused to open his mouth for my other half (literally clamped his mouth shut). I got him to open up his mouth, and could see where he had lost his tooth. I told my other half not to rinse the saliva out, as I believe that it might be naturally antiseptic and help heal/disinfect the wound.

Instead, we rinsed the saliva off his fur and brought him back downstairs.

The drooling has stopped, as has the wretching and attempts to vomit.

Puppy is exhausted and has climbed on the couch next to me and now seems to be sleeping normally as well as acting in a normal way too.

I am presuming (despite my earlier panic) that this whole incident is due to puppy losing his first tooth. Maybe he swallowed it or something?

Have you seen this type of behaviour before in your own puppies at teething time?

I am watching this post with one eye, and my puppy with the other.

Need advice, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Generally teething doesn't cause a puppy to be sick, but as you say he could possibly have swallowed the tooth.
Any vomiting can seem rather frightening to watch, but usually isn't serious unless it continues.
When you mentioned the drooling I instantly thought he had picked up a toad


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

rona said:


> When you mentioned the drooling I instantly thought he had picked up a toad


That might be the case too Rona. Next door has a pond, and we find lots of frogs in the grass here.
Remember, puppy was running around the garden sporadically before this drooling began. Perhaps he was chasing a frog/toad?
If he had picked one up, would that cause the drooling? Perhaps the tooth is co-incidence?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes they have a secretion on their skin that will make your puppy spit them out quite quickly but cause massive drooling.
I'm trying to find a website to show you


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I would agree with Rona and think perhaps the reason he was running round garden was to try to 'get away' from the awful taste in his mouth.
I don't know what to advise on seeing a vet as i'm not sure how poisonous they are.
Hope he's ok.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

No advice sorry but I hope Paddy will be ok soon.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it does sound like he could have picked up a toad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't be panicked by this site, it mainly refers to Toads which do not live in Britain, for some reason I couldn't find a uk site unless it was linked to a forum 
Journal of Venomous Animals and Toxins - Toad envenoming in dogs: effects and treatment


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Paddy seems back to normal now, so i do think it was either the toad or the tooth that got him. 

I'll keep an eye on him though over the next few hours. I am off to claer the garden of dog poo now.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hope he contines to be ok, strange thing, these dogs are a worry at times aren't they.


----------

